# Ok I do it with whitetails.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't under stand my self all the hullablu on posting pictures of dead coyotes and how some people are all over one for not carrying a phone or camera on a coyote hunt to take pictures of the bloody mess. Seems a lot of people can't pose the animal to show it with out snow covered blood and the tongue hanging out or a gaping bloody wound showing.

Yes I do post up pictures of my white tail deer. most are taken by my wife while I pose with the animal. It has always been moved so the ground is not covered with blood the tongue has always been placed back in its mouth and any gaping wounds are either covered or the animal turned so it doesn't show.

When You ask the people who are wanting the pictures of the dead coyotes are asked where their coyote pictures are they say it was to cold to go out hunting coyotes, bunch of sissies who just want to see a bloody mess way I see it. I do show them too.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dead+co ... BHoQ7AkINA

Should be enough there to keep them happy.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow that one head shot must have turned that coyote into a liberal. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Wow that one head shot must have turned that coyote into a liberal. :rollin:


Sorry it reminded me of the joke about the guy who had cancer of the brain. He had to have half his brain removed. When the doctor was explaining it to his wife she said "oh my goodness we have never had a democrat in the family before".


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If I were telling that joke I would have said, Goodness two Donald Trumps, ain't one enough.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> If I were telling that joke I would have said, Goodness two Donald Trumps, ain't one enough.
> 
> Al


 I can't remember ever having the chance to vote for someone I actually respected. Winning politicians are most often the lesser of two evils. Every time we get a new president they try undo the stupidity of the last president and install their own stupidity. I understand the republicans passed a bill making it easier to transfer federal land to ---- whoever they want I guess. Stupidity right out of the gate.


----------

